# HDMI cable



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2011)

Does this cable handle both 60 and 120 hz or is there a cable for each hz? The reason I ask, I found a TV that was 120 hz, I checked it out and saw a video that said it was a 60 hz so i called California and talked to a tech and they said as long as I plug in an HDMI cable the tv will be a 120 hz, it didnt make any sence to me so I took it back. It was a Westinghouse led/lcd hd 120 hz for 399


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure what you are asking...if the you are asking if an hdmi cable is capable of producing signal at both ratios than the answer is yes. 

If that isn't your question please rephrase it for us...


----------



## gmoney (Dec 12, 2011)

An HDMI cable is an HDMI cable, they will handle any frequency (Hz). Don't get sucked into the salesman trying to sell you an expensive HDMI cable. I buy all mine from mono price unless they are on sale locally. 

https://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 13, 2011)

I will definitely concur with that. I have done a good deal of research in the home theatre arena, especially in design and building and everything I have learned about audio video signals points to the same conclusion on cables. Do not waste your money. A gold tip is not going to magically give you a better image.

The previously mentioned vendor is a great resource for any cables. I get all mine there as well and they are always a very nice quality as far as construction goes and cost a ridiculously small amount when contrasted with the prices of big box stores.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Jdholmes said:


> Not sure what you are asking...if the you are asking if an hdmi cable is capable of producing signal at both ratios than the answer is yes.
> 
> If that isn't your question please rephrase it for us...


Sorry, On the outside of box it says 1080p 120 HZ, you open the box and the book and set up on the screen says its 1080p I60 hz can a HDMI cable make it go from 60 to 120 hz, the tech told me it can. It sounded fishy to me so I took the tv back;


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 13, 2011)

Look at a cable as a pipe and a video signal as the water being pushed through it.

If a pipe is smaller than the volume of water being pushed through it, like a component cable is (in its inability to produce a high quality signal), it will slow down and constrict the amount of water being pushed through it. A component cable plugged between a Bluray player and a TV would do the same...condense the signal to what it is able to produce, and that would be the max signal your tv receives.

Now if you enlarged that pipe, ie plugged in a hdmi cable, the maximum amount of water would be allowed to flow through to the final destination. Doing that did not change the original amount of water being received did it? No more than a cable will take alter the source it receives from your Bluray player.

Nor will it change the circuitry on your tv and make it better. Imagine...why would we ever upgrade our older plasma/LCD screens that had slower refresh ratios...we could just by a cable and magically improve our old hardware.

It is a classic case of a moron salesman talking out his but. 

The once the video signal is received by your tv, that is where your refresh ratios (60/120hz) come into play...that is after the signal has already passed through the cable! The cable has nothing to do with it. Refresh rates (hz) are determined by the circuitry of your tv...NOT a cable.

That being said, there are some ther things to consider. Depending on your viewing needs, you may nt need a tv that refreshes at a rate higher than 60 hz. If you are just mostly watching cable/satellite you are not going to receive anything that would benefit from that faster refresh rate. And by the way, do not be fooled by sat/cable providers - you are not getting 1080p signals from them. It is certainly better than it used to be, but it is not even close to a full 1080p.

If you are a big movie buff and watch a lot of movies or play video games a lot then you may benefit from a higher screen refresh rate. Movies are filmed at 24 frames per second. If your tv is only capable of 60 hz, it may not show a movie in its full splendor when compared to a tv refreshing at 120 hz. 

Remember, an awesome video signal comes from a combination of things, not just your tv. To have the best available signal out there today you not only have to have the best available tv, but also the best available Bluray player playing the best available bluray disc and have them connected with the proper cable ie high speed hdmi.

Not all TVs are created equal, not all Bluray players are created equal, and not all Bluray discs are created equal. The only thing that doesn't affect things is your hdmi cable...a cable is a cable and always will be just a cable.

With all that said...I went from a 42" 1080 p panasonic plasma that had a 120 hz refresh rate to an epson 1080p projector that only has a 60 hz refresh rate...and I love it a thousand times more, despite it being a technology from a few years ago...why? Because it is displaying my movies at a glorious 106" and able to show them up to over 120 if I had space. Movies still look incredible...Avatar was more fantastic on the slower projector than on the faster plasma! I noticed no choppiness in the fast scenes....and that is why this whole hz thing is still something debated.

But in answer to the original question...no...the sales guy lied to you. If your manual says 60hz than it is 60 hz. Boxes lie sometimes, salesmen lie more...unless you get one of the few good ones like I used to be.


----------



## KRS62 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think they sell any sub 120 TV's anymore. There ARE some differences in HMDI cables, but that doesn't mean that you need to spend $100 on one. I got a "high speed" 15ft one for $20 on new egg. I have a 3D capable TV and want to make sure I had enough pipe. 

There are also also different HDMI standards/versions, so if you are picky about video/sound quality (like an audiophile or something) then just make sure you are getting the right specs on your TV and receiver. Most likely, you will never know any difference.



KRS


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 13, 2011)

They do sell sub 120 still...they are just not as common. They will be the ones you get an insane deal on because the technology now is a few years old...and off brands usually adopt old technology as well, so you may find them there.

Major companies are not making them anymore, this is true.

Agreed there are a couple differences in hdmi cables, I probably should have identified that...it is one of my pet peeves, so I didn't want to rant. Their is a standard and a high speed/1.4 type. Most cables you buy now, similar to the fact that most TVs now are 120hz, will be a high speed cable...you should make sure it says it somewhere on the product. The high speed/1.4 is what you are going to want for the newest technologies... the full potential of 1080p, 3D, deep color etc.

My main pet peeve is all the confusion they try to market to people...$80 for a cable that will not produce a signal any better than the one I paid $4 for? Don't believe me, try it and see.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, very informative


----------



## SVOMike86 (Dec 13, 2011)

When I bought my LED TV last black Friday, we got sucked into the whole "lets spend $100 for an HDMI cable". As we were driving home from Best Buy, I decided to do some research on my phone. Within 30 seconds, I found that as long as the HDMI cable is 1.3 (1.4 now) they are all the same, no matter how much you pay for it. I now buy all of mine off the internet, and as a matter of fact, I just bought a 25ft off Amazon to run under the carpet to the couch for my computer for $11. It has a braided covering over the jacket and seems super durable and very high quality. It is also rated for 3D. Don't waste your money on Monster or Rocketfish.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 17, 2011)

Only time we recommend buying more high end cables if doing runs 30'-50'. Some equipment has problem with "hand shake" if not use quality cable on longer runs. 
However, if we do runs over 50' we use HDMI balums. Can get longer runs with less loss and noise. If use Vanco can also get remote repeater system in same cat 6 wires. Can also do distribution with their products, so multiple TV's can share HD equipment. We do alot of systems with 3-4 cable or sat boxes, a Bluray, and gaming systems all in rack in one room which are able to be used by all TV's through out home without having stack of equipment by each of them.
Here's HDMI balum:
https://www.vanco1.com/catalog/HDMI...er-2-UTP-Cables-with-IR-Control-164-ft50m_693


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 17, 2011)

Some high end Home theartre you are talking there.

I wanted to have all mine setup in flush face tower the last home theatre i setup, built a nice projector room with a bar at the back...even had the hole cut for the tower in the wall, but ended up turning it into in-wall dvd storeage, because we decided to sell the house and move here to vegas.

We are in an apartment here, so no major renos again till we get back into a house...then its Holmes Theatre 2.0


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 18, 2011)

my a/v reciever packed it in yesterday.17 years old. now i get to hit the boxing day sales for a new one .cant wait  it will be nice to hook up hdmi and all that good stuff.waaay too many wires right now.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Dec 26, 2011)

Walli- so you can have all equipment in a "media closet" and distribute it to ALL tv's in the house if hooked up like that?? How would that work with an Xbox (controllers)? Do you need some sort of IR extender or something to make them reach the Xbox if it's in another room? We are planning on buying a house in the near future and it would be great to have just one "set" of stuff we could use for all the tv's...


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Xbox is the same as ps3 in that it uses RF for its controllers...in other words it will work up to like 30 feet away through walls.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 27, 2011)

JD is correct. I am not sure of distance we have not had a problem with any of them. Most people put them in a closet or utility room next to media or theatre room.
The Wii even has a wireless bar one can put up by TV so one does not have to have cord between it and unit. Those I do recommend the ones that run more money. We tried the cheaper ones and they do not get as good of range.
You will find the price range of them from from $19 to $29. They take 1 or 2 AA batteries depending on unit you get. There is a switch one has to turn on, which is on a timer, when want to use it.

There even are wireless HDMI adaptors if one finds it impossible to get cable from source and equipment.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> JD is correct. I am not sure of distance we have not had a problem with any of them. Most people put them in a closet or utility room next to media or theatre room.
> The Wii even has a wireless bar one can put up by TV so one does not have to have cord between it and unit. Those I do recommend the ones that run more money. We tried the cheaper ones and they do not get as good of range.
> You will find the price range of them from from $19 to $29. They take 1 or 2 AA batteries depending on unit you get. There is a switch one has to turn on, which is on a timer, when want to use it.
> 
> There even are wireless HDMI adaptors if one finds it impossible to get cable from source and equipment.



Technology is amazing.


----------

